# pappy van winkle



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

so I finally tried the Pappy Van Winkle this weekend. I drank the 15. It was pretty darn good. Not sure it was THAT much better than my favorite bourbon (Weller 12) but it was tasty. The bartender told me just have the 15 and not the 20 or 23, since he felt they were a little too 'oak-y'. I should have tried them anyway. 

ah well....

so if any of you dudes are still stashing a bottle and want to make some cash, let me know. I'll pony up some benjamins for a bottle


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

buddy has an entire case of it-- he wont sell though


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> buddy has an entire case of it-- he wont sell though


man that's awesome. I couldn't have a whole case of it at my house because my liver would hurt in about a week LOL!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Gone are the days of the availability of Pappy.....

Once that truck got hijacked and the load went missing....the popularity went through the rough ....and it became a unicorn.

There is a bonus- the quality bourbon whisky makers have steeped up and there are a ton of choices....

If your ever in Houston, near I-10 and Shepered..... Get by Federal Grill

They have over a 100 to choose from....and some flights that let you taste a few new ones.

My favorite is from the barrel at their front door. They went to the distillery and bought a barrel of 1792 - if you were to buy it elsewhere, it would not be the same as store bought is blended......theirs comes form that barrel .....and you can taste the difference!

And it's not over priced..... Good place for a date, brunch, or bar time with the buds


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> If your ever in Houston, near I-10 and Shepered..... Get by Federal Grill


menu looks good. I'm going to try it this week. thanks!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok how much is a bottle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

oc48 said:


> so I finally tried the Pappy Van Winkle this weekend. I drank the 15. It was pretty darn good. Not sure it was THAT much better than my favorite bourbon (Weller 12) but it was tasty. The bartender told me just have the 15 and not the 20 or 23, since he felt they were a little too 'oak-y'. I should have tried them anyway.
> 
> ah well....
> 
> so if any of you dudes are still stashing a bottle and want to make some cash, let me know. I'll pony up some benjamins for a bottle


You have good taste in bourbon, weller and pappy are the same mash bill. If you're drinking weller 12 you are essentially drinking pappy.

If you've never had pappy and want to know what the fuss is all about get some weller 12, it's the same mash bill made by the same people, main difference being the higher dollar pappy is aged longer.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

reply here is a site that sells it-- you cannot from my understanding buy this stuff in texas via a website like this -- so this is to be used as info
http://fidiwine.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=pappy&gclid=CPD-06WY38UCFZOFaQodIUoAWQ


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

If you're not a regular customer at a store that has an allocation or have over 20,000 Specs Points, you're pretty much SOL on getting a bottle of PVW in Houston. That's any Rip Van Winkle product or Buffalo Trace Antique Collection, too. There are ways of getting them, but it's usually at 5-10x the retail price.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nasakid said:


> If you're not a regular customer at a store that has an allocation or have over 20,000 Specs Points, you're pretty much SOL on getting a bottle of PVW in Houston. That's any Rip Van Winkle product or Buffalo Trace Antique Collection, too. There are ways of getting them, but it's usually at 5-10x the retail price.


i heard the specs list got down to roughly 3,000 last year... I'm gonna keep trying anyway!

i have a pretty good collection working, but no pappy in it currently. parker's 7th and 8th, 4 Elmer T Lee, Orphan Barrel Rhetoric, Jefferson's Ocean Voyage 3, Midwinter Night's Dram by High West, Jefferson's presidential 21, just to name a few.

trying to remember all the stuff i have...i probably have about 30 bottles, just can't remember everything!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

To get a Pappy you had to have over 20K points. To get a BTAC, at least 10K points. I have over 6K, and I didn't get a call. We'll see how they run it this year. The EHT Cured Oak distribution was a joke. Premise accounts only, then they stick bottles on the shelf one day downtown, and none of the regular customers got calls. It was gone within an hour. They're playing games, and it's running a bunch of their loyal customers away.



POC Troutman said:


> i heard the specs list got down to roughly 3,000 last year... I'm gonna keep trying anyway!
> 
> i have a pretty good collection working, but no pappy in it currently. parker's 7th and 8th, 4 Elmer T Lee, Orphan Barrel Rhetoric, Jefferson's Ocean Voyage 3, Midwinter Night's Dram by High West, Jefferson's presidential 21, just to name a few.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Used to be able to get pvw at downtown specs for $100, those days are gone...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nasakid said:


> To get a Pappy you had to have over 20K points. To get a BTAC, at least 10K points. I have over 6K, and I didn't get a call. We'll see how they run it this year. The EHT Cured Oak distribution was a joke. Premise accounts only, then they stick bottles on the shelf one day downtown, and none of the regular customers got calls. It was gone within an hour. They're playing games, and it's running a bunch of their loyal customers away.


I can put you on a cured oak in november possibly, PM me when the time comes around, for whatever reason i usually have good luck there. the birthday bourbon is the one i always barely miss!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

You didn't miss anything on the 2014 OFBB. It was terrible IMO. 2013 was WAY better. Probably the best 2 bourbons to come out in the past couple years were the 2013 (125th Anniversary) Four Roses LE Small Batch and the 2014 George T. Stagg. Both are EPIC bottles, but unfortunately now, the prices are so inflated they're not worth buying unless you got them at retail. I've been focused on store barrels picks lately, as it's just so much more affordable. The Smooth Ambler Old Scout and Four Roses barrel proof picks tend to be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nasakid said:


> You didn't miss anything on the 2014 OFBB. It was terrible IMO. 2013 was WAY better. Probably the best 2 bourbons to come out in the past couple years were the 2013 (125th Anniversary) Four Roses LE Small Batch and the 2014 George T. Stagg. Both are EPIC bottles, but unfortunately now, the prices are so inflated they're not worth buying unless you got them at retail. I've been focused on store barrels picks lately, as it's just so much more affordable. The Smooth Ambler Old Scout and Four Roses barrel proof picks tend to be the best bang for the buck.


good to know. i had a shot at the four roses but passed, wish i would have just dropped the cash... get your hands on some rhetoric, i like it, very good.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> get your hands on some rhetoric, i like it, very good.


is this the one you're talking about?


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

That's the Rhetoric. It's the best one of the Orphan Series that I've had, but there are so many of those bottles that have been produced, it's far from rare. Even the first release Barterhouse is still on the shelves around town.


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

This is interesting if you haven't seen it before:

http://www.gq.com/life/food/201311/bourbon-whiskey-family-tree


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

oc48 said:


> is this the one you're talking about?


I found a place that was pouring this bottle of Rhetoric so I decided to try a glass since I haven't opened my bottle yet. this stuff is GOOD!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I had a chance to buy a bottle of Pappy 20 year old recently. I had the cash in hand and was going to meet the guy and kinda slapped myself........a bottle of bourbon for $600 bucks? Tried to convince myself to buy it because other people were paying a lot more than that for it......whew....glad I talked myself out of that!

That was close....almost gave in to the craze......

Guess now I have money for something else right? :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oc48 said:


> I had a chance to buy a bottle of Pappy 20 year old recently. I had the cash in hand and was going to meet the guy and kinda slapped myself........a bottle of bourbon for $600 bucks? Tried to convince myself to buy it because other people were paying a lot more than that for it......whew....glad I talked myself out of that!
> 
> That was close....almost gave in to the craze......
> 
> Guess now I have money for something else right? :rotfl:


hookers and blow?


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

You could have made a quick $250 off that bottle had you bought it for $600. Just saying.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Too funny...bourbon drinkers paying that money for Pappy's either because they can or because others are when Weller 12 is the same stuff just 3 years younger.

I've had both and just from the economic standpoint the Weller 12 suits me just fine; from the standpoint of how it tastes, it's worth much more.

TH


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

TH, 

Weller 12 is hard to get in other states. We're very lucky here in Texas. With that said, the older Pappys are much, much better, but the newer stuff definitely isn't worth it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I can't believe my eyes... Guys spending $600 on a bottle of bourbon ???

Nutso !!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

$600 is on the low end of what a lot of guys spend. Some old and rare bottles can bring over $10k. Guys collect bourbon just like some people collect fishing rods or guns. There's a bourbon sub-culture, no different than wine snobs.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

nasakid I'm talking about the ones who pay 1500 bucks for a bottle and drink it. 

Have no clue when the Pappy's I drank was bottled. Don't get me wrong it was good but it wasn't $600 bucks good. Well not to me anyway.

To each his or her own though.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> nasakid I'm talking about the ones who pay 1500 bucks for a bottle and drink it.
> 
> Have no clue when the Pappy's I drank was bottled. Don't get me wrong it was good but it wasn't $600 bucks good. *Well not to me anyway.*
> 
> ...


Thee and me, Martin.. Whew!!! Back in my 'prime' I wuz good for a quart a day..Hmmm ??? $18,000/month.???.. Glad I finally swore off....


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Drinking some Van Winkle Rye right now.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

nasakid said:


> You could have made a quick $250 off that bottle had you bought it for $600. Just saying.


no way. I'm not into the whole gouge market resell thing......but to each his own...



nasakid said:


> Drinking some Van Winkle Rye right now.


that stuff is pretty good!



Trouthunter said:


> I've had both and just from the economic standpoint the Weller 12 suits me just fine; from the standpoint of how it tastes, it's worth much more.
> 
> TH


agreed.....that might be why I now have 8 or 9 bottles of it in my stash


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> I can't believe my eyes... Guys spending $600 on a bottle of bourbon ???
> 
> Nutso !!!!!! :rotfl:


I gave my father a bottle of 25 year Macallan . I'm guessing in the 90's. Back then the scotch was about hundred bucks.
My dad never drank it. I kept asking him have you drank it yet. He said no I'm gonna drink it when something good happens.
Well, dad passed on. I knew where it was & got it back. I was curious to what the price was? Its now over a grand. 
I still have it.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, scotch and wine make bourbon prices look like child's play. 

I was in a ghetto store a couple weeks back and found some 80s vintage bourbons. IW Harper, Tom Moore, Old Charter 8 year, and some Walkers Deluxe. Not the highest quality, but they are better than most of what's bottled today. Always fun trying new stuff, especially when it's cheap.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

if any of you guys happen upon some pappy van winkle, eagle rare 17, william larue weller, etc., and want to sell it, send me a msg. I'll pony up some $$$ this fall season.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

You should see the secondary prices already on the 2015 releases. Insane. I'm not chasing it this year. Gonna have to fall in my lap.


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Single malt is the goal. That stuff is a whole world of fine spirits.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

...and single malts are easy to find on a regular basis, even the more rare ones.


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anybody tried the new experimental Single Oak Project that buffalo trace just put out??

I picked up a bottle from barrel 145 and it's pretty **** good. not as good as rhetoric 21 though. I heard that barrel 80 and 111 were the best out of the 192 barrels that came out.

I'm on a list at specs for about 10 diff bottles and I have a chef at a restaurant trying to get some bottles from his distributor for this bourbon season. I hope to get some good yum yum this year.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

shark_puncher said:


> Has anybody tried the new experimental Single Oak Project that buffalo trace just put out??
> 
> I picked up a bottle from barrel 145 and it's pretty **** good. not as good as rhetoric 21 though. I heard that barrel 80 and 111 were the best out of the 192 barrels that came out.
> 
> I'm on a list at specs for about 10 diff bottles and I have a chef at a restaurant trying to get some bottles from his distributor for this bourbon season. I hope to get some good yum yum this year.


Polished off a bottle of Buffalo Trace's Single Oak Project from barrel 135 a couple weekends ago and it was so dang good!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

topdawg jr said:


> Polished off a bottle of Buffalo Trace's Single Oak Project from barrel 135 a couple weekends ago and it was so dang good!


I just bought a bottle from barrel 107. can't wait to try it!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i picked one up the other day as well, can't remember what barrel though, i'll have to look.

Recent acquisitions:

Another weller 12 (that's a staple)
4 roses single barrel small batch 2013 and 2014
Blanton's Gold

I heard the following are released and circulating, so keep your eyes peeled: 2015 4 roses, birthday, EH Taylor's seasonal, parker's 9th. 

I'm sure there are others i'm missing, let me know what ya'll find i'm always on the hunt.


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

POC Troutman said:


> i picked one up the other day as well, can't remember what barrel though, i'll have to look.
> 
> Recent acquisitions:
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to find a bottle of blantons in a long time, where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

shark_puncher said:


> I haven't been able to find a bottle of blantons in a long time, where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?


\The blanton's gold i ordered from the whiskey exchange and had it shipped from london. The regular blanton's pops up every now and then, it's become very hard to find. What part of town are you in?

The little liquor store at Dairy Ashford and Briar Forest in the shopping center has some gems from time to time. you pay about a 10-20% mark up on rare stuff, but they have gems.

Example, i believe they still have one jefferesons presidential 21 on the shelf.

places to check for stuff that's real hard to find are bottle spot, wine searcher, and whiskey exchange. I've bought from all three and have had great luck.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Don't waste your money on the Jeff 21. It's terrible. Mixed my bottle with coke at the deer lease. Huge letdown.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

nasakid said:


> Don't waste your money on the Jeff 21. It's terrible. Mixed my bottle with coke at the deer lease. Huge letdown.


shoulda just used wild turkey or jack for that,lol


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

shark_puncher said:


> I haven't been able to find a bottle of blantons in a long time, where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?


I gave you bad intel on my other post. The liquor store is at Briar Forest and Eldridge Parkway by the gorcery store. They have 3 bottles of Blanton's on the shelf, i was there yesterday.

They also have jefferson's groth, rhetoric, a garrison Cowboy if you want to waste some money, and one other one i can't think of that's hard to find. I had all that stuff so i didn't buy anything.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> I found a place that was pouring this bottle of Rhetoric so I decided to try a glass since I haven't opened my bottle yet. this stuff is GOOD!


The rhetoric is very good. i would say that one or the barterhouse are the best out of the orphan barrel group. I have not had the Old Blowhard but i've heard it's wayyy too oakey. I also haven't had the lost prophet and i don't know anything about that one other than you can't buy it haha


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

found something good


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

oc48 said:


> I just bought a bottle from barrel 107. can't wait to try it!


first sip was ok....I let it sit for about 15 mins. 2nd and 3rd sip were pretty good. Not worth the $$ though for the small sized bottles.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

nasakid said:


> Don't waste your money on the Jeff 21. It's terrible. Mixed my bottle with coke at the deer lease. Huge letdown.


this kills me as I have a Jeff 21 Rye that I haven't opened yet.....I'm hoping it's at least decent.


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

POC Troutman said:


> I gave you bad intel on my other post. The liquor store is at Briar Forest and Eldridge Parkway by the gorcery store. They have 3 bottles of Blanton's on the shelf, i was there yesterday.
> 
> They also have jefferson's groth, rhetoric, a garrison Cowboy if you want to waste some money, and one other one i can't think of that's hard to find. I had all that stuff so i didn't buy anything.


If Houston was about 2 hours closer to San antonio I would make the trip today, but I'm prepping for sharkathon and still have several leaders to make and a canopy to fix.

I wish I could order from Ezra's online but they won't ship to texas because of some liquor law

I've got the groth, ocean, rhetoric and couple EH taylors on the counter right now. I've also really been enjoying the BT Single Oak Project, I got a bottle from barrel 145 which is spectacular, I heard that barrel 80 and 111 are the best. There's a good article on the drinkhacker website about them.

I really appreciate the heads-up on the blantons but I can't make it to houston this weekend. I did get into a great conversation with a bourbon hunter yesterday at one of my local stores and he told me he has the best luck with the sh1tty liquor stores in the ghetto parts of town because they hardly realize what they have laying around.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Ok how much is a bottle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://fidiwine.com/pappy-van-winkle-20-year.html


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

shark_puncher said:


> If Houston was about 2 hours closer to San antonio I would make the trip today, but I'm prepping for sharkathon and still have several leaders to make and a canopy to fix.
> 
> I wish I could order from Ezra's online but they won't ship to texas because of some liquor law
> 
> ...


i stop at a lot of random liquor stores for this very reason.

Has anyone seen the BTAC yet??? that and the birthday are at the top of my list right now. Also a parkers since i have the 7th and 8th already. I've seen the 9th on winesearcher for $250 already... ****!

i picked up an Abraham Bowman limited edition small batch on Friday, hoping it's decent.

Also, someone mentioned Weller 12 as a good whiskey over Pappy. While i don't have a whole lot of pappy drinking under my belt, i've heard that same thing, and have several weller 12 in the cabinet, and it's very good.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> i stop at a lot of random liquor stores for this very reason.
> 
> Has anyone seen the BTAC yet??? that and the birthday are at the top of my list right now. Also a parkers since i have the 7th and 8th already. I've seen the 9th on winesearcher for $250 already... ****!
> 
> ...


I have about 8 or 9 bottles right now 

although I did see some Weller 12 on the shelf of a couple of liquor stores recently.

I want to try the parker's. It looks really good!


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Polished off a bottle of Basil Hayden's this weekend. It was quite delicious!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> I have about 8 or 9 bottles right now
> 
> although I did see some Weller 12 on the shelf of a couple of liquor stores recently.
> 
> I want to try the parker's. It looks really good!


8 or 9 BTAC or wellers?!?!?!

I'll share some parkers for a tasting some time. We could have quite the spread it sounds like. I still haven't opened my green or yellow spot, midwinter nights dram, four roses, ect...

If you run into some elmer T let me know, i'm getting low and need to replenish my supply!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> 8 or 9 BTAC or wellers?!?!?!
> 
> I'll share some parkers for a tasting some time. We could have quite the spread it sounds like. I still haven't opened my green or yellow spot, midwinter nights dram, four roses, ect...
> 
> If you run into some elmer T let me know, i'm getting low and need to replenish my supply!


wellers 12. I wish it was 8 or 9 BTAC


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

anybody get anything good lately?


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Garrison brother cowboy*

Just got a bottle of Garison Brother Cowbo bottle #1700 of 5200 also have Pappy 18


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I guess I'm going to have to try the garrison brother's bourbon. keep seeing it everywhere. 


what is pappy 18? never seen that before.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

anybody have any idea of when the next Weller 12 allocation is going out?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I was told weller 12 is done for 2015. 

I have a few bottles stashed away. stuff is getting harder to find.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

How do you guys like to drink the Weller 12, or any other better bourbon, for that matter? 

I have bought some Weller 12, a bottle of Bulleit 10 yrs, and some Blantons. I hate to say this, but I don't especially like any one of them straight, or just over rocks. 

It's probably my crazy taste buds. I'm certainly not knocking those or any whiskeys. 
Just like to know how you all prefer to enjoy them. 
Thanks!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I also tend to find most too harsh to drink straight, but try putting a little over two or three ice cubes and let it sit for a few minutes to melt some of the ice. That little bit of water will help smooth it out. I'm trying that on my most recent purchase. It's the first bottle of something special I've bought. Typically, I mix whiskey or bourbon with Canada Dry 10 Ginger Ale. I like it a lot better than Coke or any other dark soda. Sprite is supposed to be good, too, but I don't like the flavor as well as ginger ale.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

NaClH2O said:


> I also tend to find most too harsh to drink straight, but try putting a little over two or three ice cubes and let it sit for a few minutes to melt some of the ice. That little bit of water will help smooth it out. I'm trying that on my most recent purchase. It's the first bottle of something special I've bought. Typically, I mix whiskey or bourbon with Canada Dry 10 Ginger Ale. I like it a lot better than Coke or any other dark soda. Sprite is supposed to be good, too, but I don't like the flavor as well as ginger ale.


I'm fond of topo Chico myself


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

chaco said:


> How do you guys like to drink the Weller 12, or any other better bourbon, for that matter?
> 
> I have bought some Weller 12, a bottle of Bulleit 10 yrs, and some Blantons. I hate to say this, but I don't especially like any one of them straight, or just over rocks.
> 
> ...


neat mostly or sometimes with a single big clear square ice cube that I make myself.

for me, I always let a pour breath for a few mins before I take my first sip. It allows some of the harsher alcohol vapors escape. try it sometime, especially with Weller 12 or Blantons. Pour you some in a cocktail glass or a glencairn glass. smell it right after you pour then wait about 10 mins and smell it again. Weller and Blantons smells like caramel or burnt sugar SO GOOD!
I like to 'chew' my bourbon and taste it for a few seconds before I swallow it.

dang...think I need a glass now!


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*OKAY*

I will admit that I am new to the Bourbon world as I have only tried s small number of them, but I really like the Whitmeyers Single Barrel. Much more than Garrison Bros, and it is local.

(_www.*whitmeyers*.com)_

_ I usually drink Makers as my go to, but I also own/drink some Wellers, Bulleit, TX, and several others._

_ I have tried to buy and try Texas Bourbons. _


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the Bourbon Words of Wisdom. I agree! I tried the Blanton's, after a little sitting and breathing, and a little water. Much more tasty for me. I did have ice, as I always tend to prefer cold beverages. 

I think it is the sweetness of the bourbons I was struggling with, as compared to the Scotch flavors I have mostly had in recent years.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

chaco said:


> I think it is the sweetness of the bourbons I was struggling with, as compared to the Scotch flavors I have mostly had in recent years.


yeah, Weller 12 is a whetted bourbon. definitely has a 'sweet' taste to it, especially compared to scotch. It also has a wood-y taste to it. I can't do scotch. I LOVE that wood-y and sweet taste.

If you want something less 'sweet' try a RYE bourbon. little bit spicier.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I really like the 114 proof Noahs Mill, very smooth for that proof. What do some of you think?


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

old 37 said:


> I really like the 114 proof Noahs Mill, very smooth for that proof. What do some of you think?


Noah's Mill is one of my favorites. Gotta watch how much you drink though. It's getting harder to find. I heard Buffalo Trace bought them out and is shutting it down.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Bearkat said:


> Noah's Mill is one of my favorites. Gotta watch how much you drink though. It's getting harder to find. I heard Buffalo Trace bought them out and is shutting it down.


I've actually never tried Noah's Mill. I'll admit that because I see it on the shelf, regularly available, I get snobby and think that it must not be good if it's available so easily.

I will pick up a bottle and try it asap!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I've never even noticed the brand name, Noah's Mill.

When I bought the Weller 12, it was stacked fairly deep on the shelf. That was in the spring, like maybe mid-May, at the Spec's in Galveston. I knew to take a look there from reading about it here.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got back from Kentucky for a wedding we were attending in Lexington. We went to the Buffalo Trace Distillery which was pretty cool to say the least. 140 ish acres almost like a small town. Anyways I was with a couple of old buddies that still play pro ball so we got the private VIP tour. Turns out Weller 12 and Pappy Van Winkle are the exact same. The guy talking to us said that the original Weller is one of the best bourbons made as well. He gave a long list of reasons and explained the aging process but I zoned out. Thought it was great though. In a 55 gallon wooden bbl it turns out they lose around 5% of total volume each year during the aging process due to evaporation through the wood depending on the weather. Very interesting stuff. Said something about another mass quantity of pappy van winkle would be hitting the streets in a few months.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Guess I was given some bad info regarding Noah's Mill by the guy at Specs. Willett owns Noah's Mill and I don't see any of their brands on the Buffalo Trace website. Willett's Old Bardstown and Kentucky Vintage are worth a try.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Just got back from Kentucky for a wedding we were attending in Lexington. We went to the Buffalo Trace Distillery which was pretty cool to say the least. 140 ish acres almost like a small town. Anyways I was with a couple of old buddies that still play pro ball so we got the private VIP tour. Turns out Weller 12 and Pappy Van Winkle are the exact same. The guy talking to us said that the original Weller is one of the best bourbons made as well. He gave a long list of reasons and explained the aging process but I zoned out. Thought it was great though. In a 55 gallon wooden bbl it turns out they lose around 5% of total volume each year during the aging process due to evaporation through the wood depending on the weather. Very interesting stuff. Said something about another mass quantity of pappy van winkle would be hitting the streets in a few months.


I meant to say somewhere in there that the Buffalo Trace distillery also is where Weller and Pappy Van Winkle are made.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BluewaterBandido said:


> I meant to say somewhere in there that the Buffalo Trace distillery also is where Weller and Pappy Van Winkle are made.


BT bought pappy back in 2005 i think? don't quote me on that, but it's been a while. Pretty widely known that the weller and pappy are basically the same. Also, the elmer t lee is supposed to be made with a similar, if not identical, proprietary process for making pappy. If you ever find the elmer T, give it a try, and also call me immediately, i'll come by anything you leave behind!

I found a bottle of the Parker's 9th at retail, so i'm excited about that. I also just picked up 3 elmer T last week.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Elmer T Lee is not a wheated bourbon, so it's nothing like Weller or Pappy. It's very similar to Blantons or Rock Hill Farms, high rye mashbill, that is made by Buffalo Trace.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nasakid said:


> Elmer T Lee is not a wheated bourbon, so it's nothing like Weller or Pappy. It's very similar to Blantons or Rock Hill Farms, high rye mashbill, that is made by Buffalo Trace.


hmm that's true i hadn't thought about that, even though it's so obvious. Well, the elmer T is still good, but that "info" i thought i had is total BS.

i have a rock hill farms, haven't opened it yet. any good?

Have you ever had the blanton's gold? I bought three of them and had it shipped from London, it's awesome.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Rock Hill Farms is basically Blantons that is rotated in the rickhouses, and I don't think it's a single barrel like Blantons. It's very good. I've had both Blantons Gold and Straight from the Barrel. Both are awesome. Cherry bombs.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Just got back from Kentucky for a wedding we were attending in Lexington. We went to the Buffalo Trace Distillery which was pretty cool to say the least. 140 ish acres almost like a small town. Anyways I was with a couple of old buddies that still play pro ball so we got the private VIP tour. Turns out Weller 12 and Pappy Van Winkle are the exact same. The guy talking to us said that the original Weller is one of the best bourbons made as well. He gave a long list of reasons and explained the aging process but I zoned out. Thought it was great though. In a 55 gallon wooden bbl it turns out they lose around 5% of total volume each year during the aging process due to evaporation through the wood depending on the weather. Very interesting stuff. Said something about another mass quantity of pappy van winkle would be hitting the streets in a few months.


man, I really want to do the BT tour one day soon!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

oc48 said:


> I've actually never tried Noah's Mill. I'll admit that because I see it on the shelf, regularly available, I get snobby and think that it must not be good if it's available so easily.
> 
> I will pick up a bottle and try it asap!


 The Specs near me ( I-10 and Wirt in Houston) told me that Noahs Mill was their best selling premium , it's about $45.00 and boy for 114 proof it is smooth.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

AH man - I got really lucky today!



Haven't seen a bottle of this in quite some time. Got another bottle of Noahs Mill at same time.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Great thread. I'm not as much of an bourbon enthusiast as some of you but now I feel like I need to go see what the liquor store and specs have hiding. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Specs in Spring didn't have anything special. Went to the liquor store by my house and they had 2 bottles of Noah's Mill, picked up one of them. Talked bourbons with the store owner and he said bourbon has exploded in 2014/2015 and he can't keep the good stuff on the shelf. He is back ordered several months on the nicer bourbons if he can get them at all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

JamesAggie said:


> Great thread. I'm not as much of an bourbon enthusiast as some of you but now I feel like I need to go see what the liquor store and specs have hiding.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That was pretty much me too, before I read a couple of bourbon threads on this message forum. I kept a bottle of Makers in case a guest asked for a bourbon drink. Then, all that reading sent me to the store.

I suppose it is folks like us that have contributed to the demand rising faster than the supply. So, apologies to the old-line bourbon crowd, but thanks for filling me in!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

chaco said:


> That was pretty much me too, before I read a couple of bourbon threads on this message forum. I kept a bottle of Makers in case a guest asked for a bourbon drink. Then, all that reading sent me to the store.
> 
> I suppose it is folks like us that have contributed to the demand rising faster than the supply. So, apologies to the old-line bourbon crowd, but thanks for filling me in!


No problem Sir! Bourbon is good ! The more drinkers of the spirt the better the world will be IMO! Cheers!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

its the folks that want to make money off the bourbon that makes it hard to get , just like concert tickets etc,,


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to drink really good scotch but my tastes have changed. I much prefer bourbon now. I've been drinking crown royal for years and recently started texas crown. Really interested in what you guys are drinking. Rather trust yall than some random guy in the liquor store. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Heads up if you guys like good stuff... I'm hearing that Makers 46 Cask Strength will be available nationwide starting in January or February, following the model of the release of Makers CS last year. I got to try a bottle, and it impressed me. If it's readily available and priced around the same as Bookers, it's gonna be my new go-to bottle.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im not a really big scotch drinker but i usually drink Jameson type whiskey. I just picked up the macallan 12 yesterday and its pretty good for about $65 per bottle.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Marshman said:


> AH man - I got really lucky today!
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a bottle of this in quite some time. Got another bottle of Noahs Mill at same time.


I found a bottle of Blantons recently in a small liquor store that was in the old green box and poured in 2009!!! haven't opened it yet but I'm sure I will one cold night soon


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> I found a bottle of Blantons recently in a small liquor store that was in the old green box and poured in 2009!!! haven't opened it yet but I'm sure I will one cold night soon


i have a line on three bottles of blantons if interested. I also just ordered three more blantons gold from london, i like it, good stuff!

Still havent' opened my blood oath or my midwinter nights dram, one of those gets the top popped here soon...

Haven't tried the Parker's 9th yet either!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Parker's 9th is more like a Scotch. Overpriced. The MWND is awesome. The new act just came out. Haven't had Blood Oath, but I've heard it wasn't anything special.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nasakid said:


> Parker's 9th is more like a Scotch. Overpriced. The MWND is awesome. The new act just came out. Haven't had Blood Oath, but I've heard it wasn't anything special.


i've heard that about the parkers. I got it at retail but still pricey, agree. Maybe i'll use it for trade on something...


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

POC, you'll have to trade with someone that didn't just read this string!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

chaco said:


> POC, you'll have to trade with someone that didn't just read this string!


No doubt, but that won't be hard at all. I've seen it offered for $250


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah I could have bought a bottle of the Parker's 9th but had no interest in a malt. I have a bottle of the Parker's 8th that I haven't popped yet. can't wait to try that one.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

chaco said:


> POC, you'll have to trade with someone that didn't just read this string!





oc48 said:


> yeah I could have bought a bottle of the Parker's 9th but had no interest in a malt. I have a bottle of the Parker's 8th that I haven't popped yet. can't wait to try that one.


The 8th is very very good! i wish i had one in the hole, mine is about 30% now.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

so crown royal northern harvest rye was named whiskey of the year. 

I'm not a big crown fan but I got a bottle to try out. I just hope everybody starts going crazy for the crown and makes it easier to find the good bourbons!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

hmmmm, which bottle to open today??????


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> so crown royal northern harvest rye was named whiskey of the year.
> 
> I'm not a big crown fan but I got a bottle to try out. I just hope everybody starts going crazy for the crown and makes it easier to find the good bourbons!


i picked one up to try myself, and i must say, it's pretty awesome. I just picked up quite a few more. at $30/bottle it's a great throw down.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> i picked one up to try myself, and i must say, it's pretty awesome. I just picked up quite a few more. at $30/bottle it's a great throw down.


Does it taste as good as Crown on the rocks?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> so crown royal northern harvest rye was named whiskey of the year.
> 
> I'm not a big crown fan but I got a bottle to try out. I just hope everybody starts going crazy for the crown and makes it easier to find the good bourbons!





TIMBOv2 said:


> Does it taste as good as Crown on the rocks?


I've drank crown my whole life and can honestly say that the rye is much much better than the original crown.

And as far as on the rocks, i'm not sure how else you would drink it except for straight up! very good.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> I've drank crown my whole life and can honestly say that the rye is much much better than the original crown.
> 
> And as far as on the rocks, i'm not sure how else you would drink it except for straight up! very good.


A few cubes to cool it own a couple degrees. I use a 16 oz. cup so it don't water it down too bad. I don't drink any whiskey straight up unless it's a beer night and we start taking shots.:texasflag


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> The 8th is very very good! i wish i had one in the hole, mine is about 30% now.


I have one that I haven't popped yet!



POC Troutman said:


> i picked one up to try myself, and i must say, it's pretty awesome. I just picked up quite a few more. at $30/bottle it's a great throw down.


just opened up one of mine. ****...it is pretty good. smooth. almost tastes too light...then you take another drink and hell yeah.......



POC Troutman said:


> i picked one up to try myself, and i must say, it's pretty awesome. I just picked up quite a few more. at $30/bottle it's a great throw down.


try this crown straight up.....it's that good....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> reply here is a site that sells it-- you cannot from my understanding buy this stuff in texas via a website like this -- so this is to be used as info
> http://fidiwine.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=pappy&gclid=CPD-06WY38UCFZOFaQodIUoAWQ


My wife put herself on a list for Pappy's last July, she got a call last night and we just happened to be having dinner around the corner from the liquor store. She left, didnt tell me where she was going and surprised me when she came back with a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle! After picking myself up from the floor, was astounded that she only paid 60bucks for it, especially after seeing the above link!

I've got a GREAT wife! lol


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Shaky said:


> My wife put herself on a list for Pappy's last July, she got a call last night and we just happened to be having dinner around the corner from the liquor store. She left, didnt tell me where she was going and surprised me when she came back with a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle! After picking myself up from the floor, was astounded that she only paid 60bucks for it, especially after seeing the above link!
> 
> I've got a GREAT wife! lol


this one?









I have one of these too. Looking for another one so if you want to trade or looking for anything in particular, just let me know.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

oc48 said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, that's the one. I'll be holding on to it I think.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Drinking a little Old Scout bourbon tonight - smoother than the RVW any day - like this stuff too!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Shaky said:


> My wife put herself on a list for Pappy's last July, she got a call last night and ...
> 
> ... and surprised me when she came back with a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle!
> 
> I've got a GREAT wife! lol


You really do!

What city are you in where that happened?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Victoria

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

had a glass of weller 12 last night, forgot how much i enjoy that one... good stuff.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> had a glass of weller 12 last night, forgot how much i enjoy that one... good stuff.


oh yeah man, that stuff is the best. I have like 7-8 bottles of that put away to get me through some rainy days


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> had a glass of weller 12 last night, forgot how much i enjoy that one... good stuff.


I think I will try some tonight. Got a bottle a couple of weeks ago. all i did was open it and hit a swig @ the time.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago, I had a couple glasses of Old Rip Van Winkle at a steakhouse in Chicago. Great stuff. Also, had the Weller 12. Liked the RVW more even though it is a 10 YO. 

Wife bought me a bottle of The Hakushu 12YO single malt from Japan. It is made by Suntory. This stuff is absolute dynamite. It is more like scotch. Very smooth. Addicting. If you have not tried it, check it out.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> I can't believe my eyes... Guys spending $600 on a bottle of bourbon ???
> 
> Nutso !!!!!! :rotfl:


Right!? Corn likker 130. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

anybody popping anything special for new years?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> anybody popping anything special for new years?


Just picked up a bottle of Pappy 10, Handy, and an Elmer T yesterday, at RETAIL! very excited about that find.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone know where I can pick up some pappy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

mark_08 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some pappy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bottle-spot generally has better prices than wine searcher, i would start there. I saw some old rip van winkle 10 for around $300 i believe. That's going to be your best bet.

I would be willing to trade an Elmer T Lee for some Pliny the Elder beer. Anyone have a contact in california that will ship to you?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i guess no one is drinking whiskey any more... where did everyone go??


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> i guess no one is drinking whiskey any more... where did everyone go??


Thread got too long I bet. I'm still drinking it, recently finished my Willett Pot Still Reserve and am currently drinking Angel's Envy. The Willett was pretty good and it has a cool bottle.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm still drinking it as well......just stuck with the run of the mill makers or crown winter rye!!! I look for some Pappy or something unusual every time I go to the liquor store...no such luck for me!!!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Had a bottle of Red Handed last weekend. It says it is different bourbons blended together in Austin. Kinda harsh on the way down but smooths out real nice.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I'm still drinking it as well......just stuck with the run of the mill makers or crown winter rye!!! I look for some Pappy or something unusual every time I go to the liquor store...no such luck for me!!!!!


winter rye is great! i believe i'll have a pour tonight.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Just had a couple small Noah's Mill tonight - was trying to decide that, or Woodford reserve, or Rebecca Creek.

Whiskey is still the drink of choice in my part of Montgomery.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I drank some van winkle family reserve rye 13 year old rye in Austin and wow it was good! I've had it before but don't remember it being that good.

I also took my wife to Killen's steakhouse for our anniversary 2 weeks ago and had the flight of the Pappy 10yr, 12yr, 15yr and 23. the 10 was meh....the 12 was better than I remembered...it was better than the 15 and it was my first time trying the 23. that 23 is pretty darn good!

I have 2 bottles of the 12 year old pappy that I haven't opened yet (2014, and 2015). I was thinking about trading them....but I think I'm keeping them!


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

Picked up this bottle of Blantons at Specs last week. Gonna hold off on opening it for a special occasion. Also a buddy of mine let me finish off this bottle of Pappy 12 yr. , man was it good.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

blanton's is great, if you haven't had it, you will really enjoy it. It has certainly become harder to find as well. i picked a few up from my honey hole a couple weeks ago.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> blanton's is great, if you haven't had it, you will really enjoy it. It has certainly become harder to find as well. i picked a few up from my honey hole a couple weeks ago.


Blanton's is pretty good. I still have a couple of bottles left that were poured in 2009. We killed one at the deer camp this year. That was fun!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

this stuff is good!!!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Picked up this little gem at Specs last night. They got 6 in yesterday and I grabbed the last one. Phew. Can't wait to try it, but I do feel a bit guilty. The bottle is a piece of artwork.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

JamesAggie said:


> Picked up this little gem at Specs last night. They got 6 in yesterday and I grabbed the last one. Phew. Can't wait to try it, but I do feel a bit guilty. The bottle is a piece of artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your goal should be.

The horse and jockey on the bottle stoppers are now a recognized trademark of Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon. The rich heritage and tradition of horses in Kentucky parallel that of bourbon. Beginning in 1999 a collector's edition set of eight different stoppers was produced. The set features a horse and jockey in different strides and poses resembling the stages of a horse race. Each stopper is marked with a single letter that spells Blanton's when the set has been completed.

John


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> Thread got too long I bet. I'm still drinking it, recently finished my Willett Pot Still Reserve and am currently drinking Angel's Envy. The Willett was pretty good and it has a cool bottle.


What do you think of the Angels Envy? I had a bottle last year, and it just didn't impress me all that much.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Shaky said:


> What do you think of the Angels Envy? I had a bottle last year, and it just didn't impress me all that much.


I've had a bottle of angels envy in my cabinet for 12 months now. I really don't care for it either!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

The AE Rye is the best product they make. More like a sweet dessert whiskey. My wife loves it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

aecs ( angels envy cask strength ) suppose to be very good, i have a bottle from 2 years ago yet to open it


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

The regular AE isn't very good, but the cask strength one is pretty dang good, got one a few years ago to share with my groomsmen, was pretty pricey as they were limited run.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

anybody try anything or find anything new lately? it's been slim pickins from what I can see. I did find a bottle of Blanton's the other day.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Picked up a Pikesville Rye a couple weeks back. Really, really good. I'm hearing Maker's 46 Cask Strength will be coming out to shelves within the next year, and Maker's has started a barrel pick program. That excites me.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

nasakid said:


> Picked up a Pikesville Rye a couple weeks back. Really, really good. I'm hearing Maker's 46 Cask Strength will be coming out to shelves within the next year, and Maker's has started a barrel pick program. That excites me.


I've never tried the maker's 46 cask strength. definitely going to have to keep my eyes open for this! I also like that Pikesville rye! good stuff


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

oc48 said:


> I've never tried the maker's 46 cask strength. definitely going to have to keep my eyes open for this! I also like that Pikesville rye! good stuff


I have had the Makers Cask several times....it's so so for me. I was not that impressed honestly.


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the evan williams single barrel, 1835 pretty good too, hard to beat for the price.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

happy birthday to me!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

oc48 said:


> anybody try anything or find anything new lately? it's been slim pickins from what I can see. I did find a bottle of Blanton's the other day.


I went into a new to me store and found 10-15 bottles of this with several diff bottle tops, picked up some Angels Envy Rye and it was as said pretty good, different, but good...


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a bottle of Noahâ€™s Mill Small Batch Bourbon...quite tasty!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

anybody drinking? maybe I need to start a new thread?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> The 8th is very very good! i wish i had one in the hole, mine is about 30% now.


I have a bottle of the 8th i 'might' be willing to part with. do you have anything to trade? maybe we could work something out.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> I have a bottle of the 8th i 'might' be willing to part with. do you have anything to trade? maybe we could work something out.


I have lots to trade, what are you looking for? I picked up 5 bottles of blanton's last week, and i have several in the orphan barrel series we could talk about as well.

Edit: on a whim i tried a bottle of Walking Stick. It was pretty good for the price point i'll say. Worth another bottle for sure. pretty sweet though, so don't expect a true bourbon out of it.

Edit #2: Is that Nikka Coffee Grain pretty good? I had a chance to pick up a bottle and passed on it, maybe i shouldn't have! Dangit.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> I have lots to trade, what are you looking for? I picked up 5 bottles of blanton's last week, and i have several in the orphan barrel series we could talk about as well.
> 
> Edit: on a whim i tried a bottle of Walking Stick. It was pretty good for the price point i'll say. Worth another bottle for sure. pretty sweet though, so don't expect a true bourbon out of it.
> 
> Edit #2: Is that Nikka Coffee Grain pretty good? I had a chance to pick up a bottle and passed on it, maybe i shouldn't have! Dangit.


Nikka Coffee Grain is pretty good. It's more of a 'clean' whiskey. not like a Malt/scotch which I don't like, but just a clean whiskey with not a big oak-y taste. I have an open bottle I sip on from time to time. I can pour you a glass sometime....meet me at the smoke ring in webster one of these days.

i'm set on Blanton's and I have most of the orphan barrel series (rhetoric, lost prophet and 1 or 2 more I think). what else you got?


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

kentuckian born and raised, been drinking bourbon since i was 16 and man, some of you guys know a lot more than I do. I feel like a traitor with this one as I think to be classified a "bourbon" you should have to be made within a stone's throw of Bourbon county Kentucky. But the Bellemeade, which is made outside of Nashville, is a great whiskey, I keep my house stocked with it at less than $70 a bottle. Also the Four Roses is super smooth and even the amateurs can drink it like quality bourbons are supposed to be, neat or on the rocks. lastly, im a fan of the higher proof bourbons, just to sip neat. George T Stagg is my favorite, but Maker Cask Strength is delicious as well. Trying a new one as I type, Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve Small Batch 9 year. Despite being 120 proof the syrupy flavor knob is known for can still be tasted. I'd highly recommend. And btw, I don't get the Garrison brother thing, its like it has an ethanol mandate. Mulitiple texas whiskeys out there I'd rather drink.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

mr. buck said:


> kentuckian born and raised, been drinking bourbon since i was 16 and man, some of you guys know a lot more than I do. I feel like a traitor with this one as I think to be classified a "bourbon" you should have to be made within a stone's throw of Bourbon county Kentucky. But the Bellemeade, which is made outside of Nashville, is a great whiskey, I keep my house stocked with it at less than $70 a bottle. Also the Four Roses is super smooth and even the amateurs can drink it like quality bourbons are supposed to be, neat or on the rocks. lastly, im a fan of the higher proof bourbons, just to sip neat. George T Stagg is my favorite, but Maker Cask Strength is delicious as well. Trying a new one as I type, Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve Small Batch 9 year. Despite being 120 proof the syrupy flavor knob is known for can still be tasted. I'd highly recommend. And btw, I don't get the Garrison brother thing, its like it has an ethanol mandate. Mulitiple texas whiskeys out there I'd rather drink.


agree with you, garrison is not my favorite period, and certainly not at that price point. that being said, it is OK.

OC48, i have so many bottles it might be easier to tell me what you are looking for lol. We need to hook up one night and trade pours off some good stuff! i found a new honey hole by the way, can't wait for novemeber!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> agree with you, garrison is not my favorite period, and certainly not at that price point. that being said, it is OK.
> 
> OC48, i have so many bottles it might be easier to tell me what you are looking for lol. We need to hook up one night and trade pours off some good stuff! i found a new honey hole by the way, can't wait for novemeber!


I was just telling my wife I should catalog all my stuff on a spreadsheet someday....

I'm definitely down to trade some pours sometime. I have some bottles that I haven't tasted yet and I'm not sure if I should keep them or trade them or hell sell them...people are paying some serious cash these days for some of this stuff! If I think of something I want or need I'll let you know to see if you have it.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

anybody ever try the 15 year old IW Harper?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

oc48 said:


> anybody ever try the 15 year old IW Harper?


Bought a bottle a few years ago at the duty free in Nuevo Progresso. Very good stuff.

Got to agree with Mr. buck too. Belle Meade is very nice as well.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

that time of year when I don't drink much bourbon...just too hot and humid 

anybody been sipping on anything new/good lately?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

oc48 said:


> that time of year when I don't drink much bourbon...just too hot and humid
> 
> anybody been sipping on anything new/good lately?


No Sir, been on the wagon since March 14, had to get alky haul free for weight loss surgery. Gotta wait until July 4th before I can " try anything" wonder if my old plastic bottle Seagrams 7 will hold out in the fridge until then without tasting like plastic????


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Patron!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> anybody ever try the 15 year old IW Harper?


i had a bottle once, i made it my "guest whiskey". What that means is i tell my friends it's pretty rare/allocated to hype them up and then make them drink it. Basically, it was terrible. I'd rather have jim beam (and i hate that too). haha


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I recently did a blind tasting of these. 

all pretty **** good but here are the results:

Van winkle Rye, Pikesville, EH Taylor, Thomas Handy.

this was the first time I tried the Pikesville. glad I did this blind because it was good and I was happy it wasn't van winkle rye so I could have another great drink without being so **** hard to find.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

oc48 said:


> anybody drinking? maybe I need to start a new thread?


UJSSM 5th backset. Come off 192 temp back , 110 and on toasted oak. Natural yeast. Usually use champagne blue but changed it up.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

iamatt said:


> UJSSM 5th backset. Come off 192 temp back , 110 and on toasted oak. Natural yeast. Usually use champagne blue but changed it up.


When you get a minute, iamatt, could you help me understand what this says? 
I realize it's about a bourbon, and that's as far as I can get.
Thanks,

.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

chaco said:


> When you get a minute, iamatt, could you help me understand what this says?
> I realize it's about a bourbon, and that's as far as I can get.
> Thanks,
> 
> .


http://homedistiller.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=725

There yah go. Old standby. Makes for great old fashioned's or straight up!

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

iamatt said:


> http://homedistiller.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=725
> 
> There yah go. Old standby. Makes for great old fashioned's or straight up!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


That's if you like corn sweet. Can use similar method with TSC purple bag sweet feed if you into feed base. Really starts getting good after 4-5th set at 4-5 bucks /gallon vs whatever that Pappy van woodlands stuff is

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

iamatt said:


> http://homedistiller.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=725
> 
> There yah go. Old standby. Makes for great old fashioned's or straight up!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


pretty cool.....although I like to drink the stuff, not make the stuff!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

J.u
mm
P
Oomlkkm.L million

Lil 
MMk
m
M
...
kl.mmmg llk
ppll
L


Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

oc48 said:


> pretty cool.....although I like to drink the stuff, not make the stuff!


Make it your way. Willing to say our stuff up to or better than pappy van woodlands. Don't trust me but our 3 inch column. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

iamatt said:


> Make it your way. Willing to say our stuff up to or better than pappy van woodlands. Don't trust me but our 3 inch column.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


how are you aging? mini barrels? wood sticks? big barrel?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Have done both staves and barrel

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Knocked back about a third of a bottle of Whistle Pig "Boss Hog" at Clancy's in New Orleans last week...mighty fine bar those folks have!


----------

